
BlackBerry is buying cybersecurity firm Cylance for $1.4B - ccwilson10
https://www.businessinsider.com/r-blackberry-to-buy-cybersecurity-firm-cylance-for-14-billion-2018-11
======
elliekelly
I'm kind of surprised BlackBerry has that much cash available.

